# Could this be a Vacc reaction ?



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi all, my daughter against my advice had her chi mix boostered for Lepto on Tues (27th) today he has hives and red skin on his underside and belly, could it be the vacc or has too much time passed for it to be that ? Thanks.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Pet finder says that Lepto is one of the worst for reactions and that red skin and hives could be the sign of an allergic reaction and will typically show up after 1-2 days. 

I also read this


> Anaphylaxis is a sudden and violent allergic reaction to a foreign compound that has been introduced into your pet's body. It is a more severe form of a slower but similar phenomenon, common allergy. Common allergies in your pet appear much slower and take the form of a rash and itching, respiratory congestion or vomiting and diarrhea.


 here Anaphylaxis - Allergic Shock & Vaccine Reactions in Dogs Cats And Ferrets

Sounds like it could well be a reaction. Hope he feels better.


----------

